# Easton or Carbon Express Field Arrows



## BDS (Oct 15, 2002)

Looking at the Easton Field Pro or the CX nano pro or XR's. I shoot a 50lb Supra Max at 27.5 draw. Any suggestions on size and brand you would recommend? Thanks for any help.

BDS


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Take a look at Easton litespeed 3d in a 500 spine !


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

50lbs 27.5dl supra About a .470 spine Easton when cut at 27.5 carbon to carbon. But there will be 1.85 inch overhang. That was my choice. If you wanna cut the arrow to the rest go to about .520 spine if you want to shoot protours or Profields. Remember These shafts Have a min Cut length because there tapperd. I don't think it would make any differnts but When I am paying for high end arrows I only cut them to min specs witch is 27.5.
With CE it dosnt matter as there parallel.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I would go with Nano Pro or XR whichever gives you the closest spine match to your setup. They are proven winners and tought as nails. No aluminum to take a set in them. I have used the same arrows for 4years and still group tightly. No apparent aging as found in many other carbon shafts. The price is right and specs are excellent.


----------



## BDS (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks guys for the info.

BDS


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Like RSW...Nano XRs for me and they would be my recommendation...tough as any arrow out there and tougher then most by a good bit. They are VERY consistent from arrow to arrow and you don't have to worry about arrow code matching when you want more later. If you need more....I shot the same 18 530s from 2009 until last year....still have a doz 490s that I bought in 2007 or 08. As long as you don't loose them...keep good pins in them and they will stay in your quiver. 

I would go with a 630...but depending on your arrow length you may be able to swing with a 680. Most people that struggle with Nanos try and build them off the Easton spine chart and that simply isn't going to work. Those arrows are stiffer dynamic spine wise then Easton shafts in the same spine range. 

I shoot 27 3/4" ish dl on 59-60.5 lbs....I have been shooting 530 XRs with great results and 490s also work but the 530s worked better out my Katera XLs and Pro Elites...haven't had a chance to play with them in the VE yet. I have a buddy that I helped setup that shoots the same dl as you but only shoots 55ish lbs and he has shot better then he ever has with 580s. I wouldn't go stiffer then a 630 at your specs.


----------



## CenterXshooter (Nov 3, 2012)

Victory vaps


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

When did Easton or Carbon Express buy Victory? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I would have to say Carbon Express Nano series.. ALso the Madallion series are great too just not as popular. Also i would go to the Arrow shaft selector on CarbonExpress.com its pretty accurate from what ive seen.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Carbonexpressarrows.com - the other link is some gas transport company...


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

fanio said:


> Carbonexpressarrows.com - the other link is some gas transport company...


haha my bad.. I do that all the time!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> When did Easton or Carbon Express buy Victory?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry Hornet..that's top secret and is on a "need to know" basis only. :wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> sorry Hornet..that's top secret and is on a "need to know" basis only. :wink:


not a chance carbon express has better qualitystandards than that:wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd take a Nano over a field pro, but I'd take a pro tour over a nano, then I'd take an X10 over a pro tour. Guess that's why I choose X10's!!


----------

